# Pedophiles aren't Democrat or Republican. They're men.



## JaneThough (Apr 19, 2022)

Lock up all the men. Seriously, we'd have way less secret sex islands and little girls getting diddled if the men were just locked up and harvested for sperm once a quarter.


----------



## Cilleystring (Apr 19, 2022)

Weak bait. Plus there are a lot of female pedos in the teaching community.


----------



## The Wicked Mitch (Apr 19, 2022)

That must be why there are 5 gorillion news stories talking about femoid teachers raping their male students.


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (Apr 19, 2022)

The right honorable OP sounds as if they have put considerable thought into this proposal.

Would OP be willing to share the rest of this plot for their upcoming erotic novel? Were you wearing a black leather catsuit as you wrote your post? Do you enjoy the feel of a submissive man between your thighs OP as he calls you mistress?


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Apr 19, 2022)

Queen Elizabeth II said:


> Were you wearing a black leather catsuit as you wrote your post? Do you enjoy the feel of a submissive man between your thighs OP as he calls you mistress?


More likely wearing an old sweater that reeks of cat piss, drinking boxed wine and sadness while the eggs dry up and the toxoplasmosis sets in.


----------



## Dergint (Apr 19, 2022)

Harvesting pedosperm just sounds like a plot to create more pedophiles.


----------



## Aero the Alcoholic Bat (Apr 19, 2022)

Queen Elizabeth II said:


> Would OP be willing to share the rest of this plot for their upcoming erotic novel? Were you wearing a black leather catsuit as you wrote your post? Do you enjoy the feel of a submissive man between your thighs OP as he calls you mistress?



I bet she'd rather be called "mommy"


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (Apr 19, 2022)

Did your daddy hug you too much or not enough?


----------



## Open Window Maniac (Apr 19, 2022)

I'll take it one step further and saw we need to lock up all humans. All child molesters are humans, so humans pose to much of a danger to children to let even one freely walk the streets.


----------



## Kermit Jizz (Apr 19, 2022)

All men are birthed from women, why do women keep making rapists if rape is so bad?


----------



## byuu (Apr 19, 2022)

The fault really lies at the children.
Without children, we wouldn't have any chomos.


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (Apr 19, 2022)

byuu said:


> The fault really lies at the children.
> Without children, we wouldn't have any chomos.


Yeah, fuck the children!

... wait, that didn't come out right.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Apr 19, 2022)

Lmao, but who is going to lock them up? Ever watched female cops try and arrest unwilling men?

For that matter, where would you lock them up? How can you have prison buildings without men building them?


----------



## Kermit Jizz (Apr 19, 2022)

byuu said:


> The fault really lies at the children.
> Without children, we wouldn't have any chomos.


We already had that argument yesterday. Cross dressing children need to stop seducing gay adults simple as.


----------



## Crazedking (Apr 19, 2022)

The Wicked Mitch said:


> That must be why there are 5 gorillion news stories talking about femoid teachers raping their male students.


that cant be, men cant be raped.


----------



## Vingle (Apr 19, 2022)

(Wo)men.

You didn't think this one through?


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Apr 19, 2022)

yeah they're just ammuricans


----------



## BigDongWarrior (Apr 19, 2022)

Many pedos are also that certain other thing inbetween? You know, the one that starts with a T?


----------



## trailcamwhore (Apr 19, 2022)

Sexy children are majority Republican.


----------



## Uberpenguin (Apr 19, 2022)

Holy shit, are people still talking about the god damned pedophiles and partisan politics? I see under general discussion they are too, and that dumb thread was made days ago.

Almost none of the users of this website outside BP have children, why do they spend so much time thinking about them? It's really creepy.


----------



## Shidoen (Apr 19, 2022)

What's to stop those locked up men from raping each other till they have bulging muscles and butt babies?


----------



## Mask_de_SMITH (Apr 19, 2022)

Garbage as fuck bait. Try harder.


----------



## SeniorFuckFace (Apr 19, 2022)

I bet you are a dumb whore.


----------



## SSj_Ness (Apr 19, 2022)

Yeah, men usually. Gay men, specifically.


----------



## Rueben Houston Omniticket (Apr 19, 2022)

Dergint said:


> Harvesting pedosperm just sounds like a plot to create more pedophiles.


Wasn't that Epstein's intent in the long run?


----------



## b0x (Apr 19, 2022)

> The account appeared on Korea’s extremist online community for misandry called Womad, Sunday, using a proud tone of voice in narrating the incident.
> 
> In the post, which was made in the Korean language, the netizen says that he or she had been biding time to “have a taste of a Western boy since living in Australia.”
> 
> ...





> “Where I work has various facilities linked together, and this includes residences with an outdoor pool. A cute boy kept catching my eye at the pool and I’ve set my mark on him.”
> 
> The post included a graphic description of the writer’s actions -- including improper physical contact of a sexual nature -- toward the unconscious boy. The post also included a screen grab of a computer screen showing nude images of an unconscious boy.
> 
> “I put him back to where I found him and the next day he seemed to be clueless. He must not remember anything,” wrote the netizen.





			http://www.koreaherald.com/view.php?ud=20171120000951
		




> Members of the Northern Territory Joint Anti Child Exploitation Team (a partnership between the Northern Territory Police and Australian Federal Police) arrested a 27-year-old female Korean national yesterday (20 November 2017) in Darwin.
> 
> The woman was conveyed to the Darwin Watch House and later charged with one count of producing child abuse material, contrary to section 125 of the _Criminal Code Act of the Northern Territory_.





			https://www.afp.gov.au/news-media/media-releases/27-year-old-korean-national-charged-producing-child-exploitation-material


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Apr 20, 2022)

Cilleystring said:


> Weak bait. Plus there are a lot of female pedos in the teaching community.


Women can't be pedophiles because it's impossible to rape a man (unless it's a man doing it).


----------



## Anal Eclipse (Apr 20, 2022)

Someone did not learn basic discrete mathematics.


----------



## The Great Chandler (Apr 20, 2022)

I would've respected you more if you just ended with "monsters". Corny and obvious as hell, but at least it's a fact


----------



## draggs (Apr 20, 2022)

just gonna leave this here



			https://instapundit.com/?s=teach+women+not+to+rape


----------



## crows in guns (Apr 20, 2022)

The wife of the current french president is a good example of a female pedo.


----------



## Astro Loafo (Apr 21, 2022)

So idk if op knows this but big time child wranglers are usually women. Yes. Women make up the majority of child kidnappings for profit and pedo rings.

Edit: silsby


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Apr 22, 2022)

Astro Loafo said:


> So idk if op knows this but big time child wranglers are usually women. Yes. Women make up the majority of child kidnappings for profit and pedo rings.
> 
> Edit: silsby


Citation needed


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Apr 22, 2022)

The majority of them are male, especially the “lesbian” ones. You’ll get the odd female here and there, but usually they’re middle aged women that around teens, are going through a midlife crisis or are very insecure.


----------



## b0x (Apr 22, 2022)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Citation needed




What are little boys made of?
  Snips, snails
  And puppy-dogs' tails
That's what little boys are made of


What are little girls made of?
  Sugar and spice
  And everything nice 
That's what little girls are made of


----------



## Trapitalism (Apr 23, 2022)

BigDongWarrior said:


> Many pedos are also that certain other thing inbetween? You know, the one that starts with a T?


*T*he gays?


Uberpenguin said:


> Almost none of the users of this website outside BP have children


Dude, BPers are even less likely to have offspring than an average kiwi.


----------



## Question Mark (Apr 23, 2022)

Circumcision is pedophilia


----------



## draggs (Apr 23, 2022)

Republican pedos aren't out in public praising the glories of pedophilia tho, they still have at least a vestigial sense of shame and keep their degeneracy as secret as they can


----------



## The Cunting Death (Apr 23, 2022)

b0x said:


> What are little boys made of?
> Snips, snails
> And puppy-dogs' tails
> That's what little boys are made of
> ...


why are you quoting a playground taunt?


----------



## b0x (Apr 23, 2022)

Frank D'arbo said:


> why are you quoting a playground taunt?


Because thats the trust of the OP


----------



## The Cunting Death (Apr 23, 2022)

b0x said:


> Because thats the trust of the OP


nigger what


----------



## YourFriendlyLurker (Apr 24, 2022)

"Penis havers", you mean.


----------



## Spud (Apr 24, 2022)

Uberpenguin said:


> Almost none of the users of this website outside BP have children, why do they spend so much time thinking about them? It's really creepy.


Because they want something they can never have. Just call them groomers and move on


----------



## b0x (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## Sealbaby (Apr 28, 2022)

When I (powerlevel) used to work as a tardwrangler one of my female coworkers was an 'occupational therapist' (I don't know what her actual credentials were.)

The 6 year old kid was severely autistic (nonverbal) and one of his stims was dry humping the floor. Whenever he did this I left the room to give privacy. This could mean that I would spend most of my shift not interacting with him, just occasionally checking back that he wasn't hurting himself or shitting himself (something he also did if left alone, that he wasn't supposed to do; we were supposed to take him to the toilet.)

The 'occupational therapist' recommended breaking him out of dry-humping the floor by pulling him up and giving him a deep-pressure hug (being a weight-blanket for him basically, ostensibly as some kind of 'substitute' for the stim behaviour.)

I was pretty aghast that the mother agreed with this and that she also recommended that I do this.

I refused to do this obviously because it was totally fucked up. I politely told the kid's mother as much and I left the job soon after.


----------



## Nate Higgers (Apr 29, 2022)

Statistically, w*men are the majority of child killers. No, I’m not talking about abortion. I’m talking about histrionic mothers drowning their infants in the bathtub, or Casey Anthony.


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## snailslime (Apr 29, 2022)

lol @ the replies seething at op when we all know she's right. if you are offended by this you're sus


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (Apr 29, 2022)

I love threads like this because it gives me a chance to showcase Robert Stacey McCain's extensive collection of lesbian predator stories:

Obsessed Lesbian Predator and her 14 year old Victim
Lesbian Hockey Coach predator
Lesbian Sex Crime in Florida- Teacher attacks "hot" student
Police Arrest Lesbian Teacher after 4 year "affair"
Lesbian Coach Preyed on Student
Lesbian Middle School Teacher Preyed on Student
Lesbian Teacher Pleads Guilty
Louisiana Lesbian Teacher had lengthy "relationship" with girl
North Carolina Lesbian Teacher charged
Lesbian Teacher Raped Student in Cemetary

He started covering these after he noted that, of course, the mainstream media tends to drop them like a hot potato. There are plenty more where these came from.

Now usually if something is rare and sensational- man bites dog- the media is all over that. So what is the reality, here? That this isn't really rare? Or that the media would prefer we not know about it? Or a little of both?

The first time I interacted at length with someone online who I began to suspect may be a pedo, it was a lesbian woman. She developed an unhealthy fixation on the young daughter of a mutual friend and became quite unhinged about it. There was nothing explicitly sexual about what she said or did but it was an obvious romantic type "pursuit" for her to try to get near to this child. Highly disturbing. She was later able to persuade another woman to move in with her with small kids from the woman's marriage in tow and I don't want to know how it ended. She used terminology that just seemed twee and off at the time but which I now recognize as common among MAP apologists.

And then I had an apparently "normal" lesbian friend who started getting into "Snarry" fiction and explaining to me that it was somehow empowering to women to read about a young boy being molested. Dropped that one quickly.

Let's not forget the lesbian community's en masse apologism for woman on girl rape when the Vagina Monologues came out. Any criticism of the "coochisnorcher" bit was just lesbophobia, of course!

There was a gym teacher at my high school who got in trouble for peering in at girls while they changed. It was swept under the rug- she kept her job, no prison, nothing, just had to lock herself in her office when anyone was in the locker room.

So very many of these I became convinced over time they are "bent" in exactly the same way as homosexual males and probably formed in the same way too.


----------



## Johnny Salami (Apr 29, 2022)

roasties seething


----------



## Ronnie McNutt (Apr 29, 2022)

Johnny Salami said:


> roasties seething


women can't be pedophiles silly man


----------



## Lemmingwise (Apr 29, 2022)

Astro Loafo said:


> So idk if op knows this but big time child wranglers are usually women. Yes. Women make up the majority of child kidnappings for profit and pedo rings.
> 
> Edit: silsby


Despite the downvotes this is true.

True for the high profile ones, because smart operations put someone in who is both most likely to get lower convictions (like underage dealers) and someone who can fly under the radar easier (like drug smugglers) into a position like that.

People are just less suspicious of a woman with child/children.

With that said, the motivation for said child wrangling is almost entirely for men. Either to make money off of upper strata men, or to blackmail them later.


----------



## Lone Outsider (Apr 29, 2022)

Question Mark said:


> Circumcision is pedophilia
> View attachment 3210163View attachment 3210165View attachment 3210166


Explains why so many jews are pedos.

Also, there are women pedo.


----------



## FaggotMcDick (Apr 29, 2022)

snailslime said:


> lol @ the replies seething at op when we all know she's right. if you are offended by this you're sus


Says the person who rated every single reply she didn’t like with “thumbs down”.
But yeah, it’s the others who are seething...


----------



## No. 7 cat (Apr 29, 2022)

Cilleystring said:


> Weak bait. Plus there are a lot of female pedos in the teaching community.


I saw as much (one groping cunt) with my own eyes. At least she went on near permanent sick leave after.


----------



## PFM (Apr 29, 2022)

FaggotMcDick said:


> Says the person who rated every single reply she didn’t like with “thumbs down”.
> But yeah, it’s the others who are seething...


The iron law of woke projection at it again!


----------



## Cilleystring (Apr 29, 2022)

snailslime said:


> lol @ the replies seething at op when we all know she's right. if you are offended by this you're sus


Looks like we got ourselves another diddler here


----------



## Pampered Degenerate (Apr 29, 2022)

All crime is committed by humans. Therefore, if we kill all humans, there will be no crime.


----------



## snailslime (Apr 29, 2022)

FaggotMcDick said:


> Says the person who rated every single reply she didn’t like with “thumbs down”.
> But yeah, it’s the others who are seething...


imagine caring about internet stickers


Cilleystring said:


> Looks like we got ourselves another diddler here


"everyone i don't like is a pedo"


----------



## Cilleystring (Apr 29, 2022)

snailslime said:


> imagine caring about internet stickers
> 
> "everyone i don't like is a pedo"


Classic lefty tactic eh


----------



## snailslime (Apr 29, 2022)

Cilleystring said:


> Classic lefty tactic eh


this isn't about politics politisperg


----------



## The Cunting Death (Apr 29, 2022)

tbh at the end of the day all I know is that they're horrible people. They can be men or women, and I just want them locked up.


----------



## Cilleystring (Apr 29, 2022)

snailslime said:


> this isn't about politics politisperg


Ok groomer


----------



## snailslime (Apr 29, 2022)

Cilleystring said:


> Ok groomer


ur statistically more likely to be one


----------



## Cilleystring (Apr 29, 2022)

snailslime said:


> ur statistically more likely to be one


TRUST THE SCIENCE!


----------



## snailslime (Apr 29, 2022)

Cilleystring said:


> TRUST THE SCIENCE!


science > internet retards


----------



## thebananaonion (Apr 29, 2022)

tell that to the french priminister who was groomed by his adult aged teacher at age 15 when she was 40


----------



## Cilleystring (Apr 29, 2022)

snailslime said:


> science > internet retards


I do agree with you here.

What do science and statistics say about the distribution of genders within the pedophile population?

My actual guess is that taking a sample of people who have been charged with pedophilia and gathering gender data on them, that there would be more men than women. Could be due to men in general having higher rates of sexual crimes, as well as less reporting for female sex crimes. This is different than OP's claim that all men are pedophiles, or that men are more likely to be pedophiles.

Now I wonder what it would be if we included transwomen and transmen as separate gender variable levels


----------



## LurkNoMore (Apr 29, 2022)

Cilleystring said:


> as well as less reporting for female sex crimes.


I always wonder how many male perpetrators are themselves victims of female perpetrators. You grow up being abused; so abusing doesn't seem all that wrong when you are the adult.


----------



## b0x (Apr 29, 2022)

Cilleystring said:


> I do agree with you here.
> 
> What do science and statistics say about the distribution of genders within the pedophile population?
> 
> ...





LurkNoMore said:


> I always wonder how many male perpetrators are themselves victims of female perpetrators. You grow up being abused; so abusing doesn't seem all that wrong when you are the adult.



Yeah I often wonder myself if the Female pedo population is higher.  But due to several factors, they are just reported less.  Consider the way Men and Women treat suicide differently. Men are more likely to blow their heads off, Women are more likely to poison themselves.  I believe that mentality extends into social situations as well.


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Apr 29, 2022)

I've seen more leftie pedos than rightie pedos, but that may just be coincidence.

The left tries to embrace and normalize the pedo shit, the right tries to scrub it away.


----------



## Cilleystring (Apr 29, 2022)

mario if smoke weed said:


> I've seen more leftie pedos than rightie pedos, but that may just be coincidence.
> 
> The left tries to embrace and normalize the pedo shit, the right tries to scrub it away.


I think in the fundie days of the religious right there were probably more right wing pedos. I'm sure everyone here is aware of the old stereotype of the priest being a nonce. 

What you said about the normalization and embracing of pedophilia in leftist (more so the super left/woke crowd, i highly doubt the average normie liberal voter would support this) is what is unsettling. When you have MAPs openly saying they are attracted to children on twitter and celebrating that fact then something is very, very wrong, especially when those who are not MAPs but aware of them do not call them out because they want to strengthen their woke tribe. Basically turning the other cheek to grooming in order to own the conservatives. I live in a very left wing area and work in a very left wing field and have seen this countless times, which could be why I am more ignorant or unaware of these crimes and support for it happening on the right. 

Now, the woke might just flaunt it more while the right wing nonces keep it more secretive. Or it could be that there are just more woke pedos due to there being a far greater number of far left ideologues than far right. Still, the open acceptance of MAPs and people like Joseph Rosenbaum in the far left crowd is quite disturbing. 

Anyway male, female, left, right. A nonce is a nonce. Their crimes should never be disregarded in favour of in-group affiliation no matter how important or noble you think you're tribe is.


----------



## jumboseafood (Apr 29, 2022)

I mean this is just a statement of reality the vast majority of child rape is carried out by men the same is true for most violent acts in general.


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (Apr 29, 2022)

FaggotMcDick said:


> Says the person who rated every single reply she didn’t like with “thumbs down”.
> But yeah, it’s the others who are seething...


I love how this dyke downrates my post that consists of:

Links to news stories
A couple personal stories of related incidents

as though reality itself was out to get her. Oh, maybe it is!



b0x said:


> Yeah I often wonder myself if the Female pedo population is higher.  But due to several factors, they are just reported less.  Consider the way Men and Women treat suicide differently. Men are more likely to blow their heads off, Women are more likely to poison themselves.  I believe that mentality extends into social situations as well.



Anecdotally, both male and female victims of female predation seem to be more hushed up about it. And I have seen groups of feminist women- including the terf crowd- go absolutely APESHIT on women who tried to bring up being abused by an older woman. They without fail will make excuses for the abuser ("a man made her do it!" most commonly) or gaslight the victim or imply that the victim is just a paranoid homophobe or all of the above.


----------



## b0x (Apr 29, 2022)

Cilleystring said:


> Now, the woke might just flaunt it more while the right wing nonces keep it more secretive. Or it could be that there are just more woke pedos due to there being a far greater number of far left ideologues than far right. Still, the open acceptance of MAPs and people like Joseph Rosenbaum in the far left crowd is quite disturbing.



It could be there are equal amounts of pedos on both sides.  But due to the current political climate a pedo would be far more protected if they aligned themselves with the far left.


----------



## Drazen (Apr 29, 2022)

women pedophiles get off easy. They get lighter sentences (if they get reported/discovered at all), and people like OP downplay their prevelance, blaming only men for pedophilia.


----------



## LurkNoMore (Apr 29, 2022)

Larry David's Opera Cape said:


> Anecdotally, both male and female victims of female predation seem to be more hushed up about it. And I have seen groups of feminist women- including the terf crowd- go absolutely APESHIT on women who tried to bring up being abused by an older woman. They without fail will make excuses for the abuser ("a man made her do it!" most commonly) or gaslight the victim or imply that the victim is just a paranoid homophobe or all of the above.


Only men are truly human and women nothing but poor angels trapped in hell.


----------



## Caesare (Apr 29, 2022)

Question Mark said:


> Circumcision is pedophilia
> View attachment 3210163View attachment 3210165View attachment 3210166


God, kikes are such faggots. Imagine starting a whole religion around sucking baby dicks. No wonder they kick them out of countries.


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (Apr 29, 2022)

LurkNoMore said:


> Only men are truly human and women nothing but poor angels trapped in hell.


Terfs seem to think so. I've seen them grasp around for a man to blame in even the most clear-cut, extreme, horrifying cases of female-on-female abuse. A lesbian preys on a little girl? Well it must be that her father molested her, so she's not culpable! What. That excuse doesn't work for a man who preys on a little girl, naturally. (And they whip out this excuse even when there is no evidence for it, just pure speculation.)


----------



## b0x (Apr 29, 2022)

Drazen said:


> women pedophiles get off easy. They get lighter sentences (if they get reported/discovered at all), and people like OP downplay their prevelance, blaming only men for pedophilia.



I thought this was kinda weird.  I typed in "Teacher sex with student"


----------



## Niggernerd (Apr 29, 2022)

Pretty sure all of Hollywood is democrat


----------



## jumboseafood (Apr 30, 2022)

b0x said:


> Yeah I often wonder myself if the Female pedo population is higher.  But due to several factors, they are just reported less.  Consider the way Men and Women treat suicide differently. Men are more likely to blow their heads off, Women are more likely to poison themselves.  I believe that mentality extends into social situations as well.


Probably sexual violence is greatly underreported in general.


----------



## Unyielding Stupidity (May 1, 2022)

Female pedophiles exist, especially if they're terminally-online fujoshis. Hell, there's at least a few female lolcows recorded on this very site that are pedophiles.
If you've ever had the misfortune of being on any female-dominated site, you're bound to come across at least a few of them.


----------



## jumboseafood (May 1, 2022)

Unyielding Stupidity said:


> Female pedophiles exist, especially if they're terminally-online fujoshis. Hell, there's at least a few female lolcows recorded on this very site that are pedophiles.
> If you've ever had the misfortune of being on any female-dominated site, you're bound to come across at least a few of them.


We got some dumb bitch on the tranny side show thread admitting to like Shota porn. But at the end of the day pedophilia is a overwhelmingly male vice.


----------



## Unyielding Stupidity (May 1, 2022)

jumboseafood said:


> We got some dumb bitch on the tranny side show thread admitting to like Shota porn.


Wait, do you mean one of the FtM trannies on the thread admitting to being a pedo, or one of the KF posters? As if it's the former, the female equivalent of AGPs (so women with a sexual fetish about being a man) tend to be fujoshis, and fujoshis often tend to treat the age of consent as more of a vague suggestion when it comes to the smut they read and write.


jumboseafood said:


> But at the end of the day pedophilia is a overwhelmingly male vice.


I think it's more that it just isn't treated as seriously when a younger man is raped by an older woman. It doesn't help that a decent chunk of men don't seem to care when this happens, or in some cases, even react with jealousy. Just look at all of the fucked-up comments from men saying that they wished that happened to them when news stories about this sort of situation come out. Meanwhile, women rightly view younger females being raped by older men with the level of horror and disgust that'd you'd expect for both situations.
There's also the very controversial fact that some countries classify a woman raping someone (male or female, of any age) as sexual assault rather than rape, which can affect the statistics somewhat.


----------



## jumboseafood (May 1, 2022)

Unyielding Stupidity said:


> Wait, do you mean one of the FtM trannies on the thread admitting to being a pedo, or one of the KF posters? As if it's the former, the female equivalent of AGPs (so women with a sexual fetish about being a man) tend to be fujoshis, and fujoshis often tend to treat the age of consent as more of a vague suggestion when it comes to the smut they read and write.
> 
> I think it's more that it just isn't treated as seriously when a younger man is raped by an older woman. It doesn't help that a decent chunk of men don't seem to care when this happens, or in some cases, even react with jealousy. Just look at all of the fucked-up comments from men saying that they wished that happened to them when news stories about this sort of situation come out. Meanwhile, women rightly view younger females being raped by older men with the level of horror and disgust that'd you'd expect for both situations.
> There's also the very controversial fact that some countries classify a woman raping someone (male or female, of any age) as sexual assault rather than rape, which can affect the statistics somewhat.


The latter dumb bitches name was showtuhkahn and she casually let it slip she looked at that shit. The post has since been edited.  Also yes Men are highly unlikely to report sexual assault out of fear of looking unmanly and losing social face. But the statistical gap in the gender of the offenders is extremely vast. I would be shocked to learn that women were out raping anywhere near the amount men are.
​


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (May 18, 2022)

Niggernerd said:


> Pretty sure all of Hollywood is democrat


Althought there was some exceptions in the past like Clint Eastwood and Kurt Russell. 

Meanwhile I saw this thread on City-data started by a snowflake who was titled:"Pedophile" is the 20's McCarthyist "Communist"


			https://www.city-data.com/forum/politics-other-controversies/3358848-pedophile-20s-mccarthyist-communist.html
		

and one guy who replied gived a list of Republicans caught in the act.  I got the felling then the Dems list will be more longer.


----------



## Chromeo (May 19, 2022)

Based


----------



## theshitposter (May 19, 2022)

This isn't deep or a thought. This is a bait.


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (May 19, 2022)

Pedophiles vote Libertarian


----------

